# The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread



## Strictly Gravy (Mar 15, 2003)

Figured since I have already seen a few people asking tire questions, and these questions get asked all over the other forums, so, lets get this going. 
What tires do you run? Size? Love them? Hate them? Your review? 
I'll start it off:
On the Blazer:
Had 33x12.5 Wild Contruy's. Good tread pattern, not too loud on the road, decent for moderate off-roading, and great on the highway from Chicago->Atlanta. Very wide for their size. 








I just swapped out for new 33x12.5 TSL Super Swamper radials. havent had a chance to run them yet as the Blazer is currently under the knife. But from everywhere I have read, they get great reviews. A bit aggressive and loud for the street, and they are my only tires, so I am starting to save for another set of wheels/tires just for the street. Also, they are 33x12.5's, but only stand 32" high, and about 10.5" wide. Good for the mud, but I am not sure about other obstacles. I couldnt pass up the deal as I got them for $400 used mounted and balanced on my wheels.








On the Dodge: 
33x12.5 BFG KO's. Not a very aggressive tread pattern, and it shows off the road. Decent for an oversize road tire, but I would never run them as my trail only tires. Not very good traction in the mud especially. 









SO what do you got? 
-Greg


_Modified by Strictly Gravy at 7:55 AM 10-18-2006_


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Strictly Gravy)*

Currently the 31x10.5-15 Procomp Xterrains that came on the truck. OK on road--a bit loud, surprisingly good offroad... I wasn't expecting much but they have been great in most conditions.
My next set of tires for this truck will be a 34x10.5 Swamper of some sort, probably LTB's (bias) since I'll have a second set of "road" tires.
In the past I've run BFG AT's and they are a great weekend wheeler tire. Great in the snow, decent in the dry on road, but a bit dicey in the rain since they land a center groove to evacuate water.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Sporin)*

My Jeep has stock size (225/70-16) Pirelli Scorpion A/T.








My 4Runner has BF Goodrich Radial All-Terrain T/A 31x10.5-15.








and my Dad's Trooper has Goodyear Wrangler RT/S 31x10.5-15


----------



## dbreid (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Chris16vRocco)*

On the Suburban I run 315/75 R 16 X terrains:








I bought them because they have a good load rating (most smaller swampers don't, actually), and they are aggressive radials that work well off road, and are pretty quiet on road. I have the All Terrains (Pro Comp) on the truck before, and they sucked.








I recommend the X-terrains. They are a good tire.


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

I run TSL Super Swampers.. works great.. not so great in the rain on asphalt! lol.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Strictly Gravy)*

Currently running a tired set of Firestone Wilderness A/T's 31x10.5. Not bad for regular FL off-roading, having only gotten stuck because my frame rested on a ledge under the mud. 
And wouldn't you know it, they haven't blown up either...








Next set... not sure yet. Probably the most aggressive A/T I can find as the truck is my daily as well as weekend fun. 


_Modified by jhignight at 8:24 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (jhignight)*

I run the Cooper Discoverer ST. Awesome tire. they look cool, aren't too loud, and perform good off road...as far as i know. looking forward to the first blizzard to see how they perform in snow.


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (VeeDub_L_U)*

Goodyear MT/R 285/70/17, been running them for 3 years. Love'em.


----------



## vanaguy (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Strictly Gravy)*

215/75-15 BFG A/T...
About 25K miles on this set, and they're just starting to look like they've been used at all. Perfect tire for the moderate off-roading I do...


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (vanaguy)*

i used to run these in a 35x12.5 on my f-150. noisy as all hell, but decent in all conditions on and off the road. i got decent wear out of them, for being such a large tire... maybe 2 years or so of daily driver use
(notice they're the old school MT, not the MT-R - i got them on clearance at the local tire shop for i think $95 each







)

















currently : Kelly Safari AWR also in 35x12.5. they wear like iron, and have all around very good road manners. i dont get offroad anymore, so it's just a big "mall crawler" now i guess







i think i've had them on for 4 years now or so?


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

Stock Goodyear MT/R LT245/75 R16. Love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Trifecta)*

Goodyear MT/R LT245/75 R16 from a Rubicon. So far they've been _awesome_ in the offroad situations I've faced. Not the best in the snow however...


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (vdublover)*

Is there a good cheap off Road tire?

I need to get some tires on my blazer which will be a 80% of road and %20 on road.
I dont care about handling but I dont think I can go much bigger than a 31" tire right now.
They will be going on a S10 based blazer/jimmy.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Currently running Yokohama Geolander AT+II 








next tires will be Geolander MT plus 31X10.5 16"


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (SKNKWRX)*

On the truck running 36/14.5/15 M/T bajas








On the 4runner i think i am going for swampers and maybe i will man up and go boggers


----------



## undpilot757 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_On the truck running 36/14.5/15 M/T bajas








On the 4runner i think i am going for swampers and maybe i will man up and go boggers









Mmmm, the beauty of straight axels.








I was running BFG ATs at one point on my blazer(2WD







) and they grabbed alright. That is, unless the front end starting getting into some crap.








I've pretty much given up the idea of 2WDn off road in anything but dry dirt, of which, bridgestone duelers seem to do pretty good at. I can climb a whopping 60% grade with them.


----------



## jhignight (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Boostedcorrados)*

One word came to mind when I saw this...
TONKA!

_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_


----------



## winkosmosis (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (jhignight)*

I have General Grabber AT2 tires.. 255/70R16. They work great so far. Not too loud, and have gotten me out of snowy mud that I was sure would have stranded me in the mountains. They are siped, and have holes for studs.. Should be good in the snow, but I'm going to Texas in a week so it doesn't matter. IMO they are a good, cheap, alternative to the BFG ATKOs. They are well liked on Jeepsunlimited forums.
This is the best pic I have right now that shows the tires. The USMC truck parked next to me has Goodyear MTRs.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Strictly Gravy)*

33x12.5x15 Super Swamper Truxxus. I love them! I've run 35" BFG MT's and 33" Goodyear MT/R's on past Jeeps and these are a huge step up. They are great in the mud and rocks and still very quiet on the street. 
The only issue is they are hard to balance. If you don't mind that, you will love them.


----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *evilnissan* »_Is there a good cheap off Road tire?

I need to get some tires on my blazer which will be a 80% of road and %20 on road.
I dont care about handling but I dont think I can go much bigger than a 31" tire right now.

Kumho Venture MT, Dunlop Mud Rover's...check em out on tire rack, review's I've read have been good.
I'm running 235/75/15's on the Comanche, They are Bridgestone Dueler AT REVO's. I like em so far, and I got them with a 1,000 miles for $100 for all 4. At that price I'll love anything.


_Modified by MoochsMalibu at 3:08 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (undpilot757)*


_Quote, originally posted by *undpilot757* »_Mmmm, the beauty of straight axels.








I was running BFG ATs at one point on my blazer(2WD







) and they grabbed alright. That is, unless the front end starting getting into some crap.








I've pretty much given up the idea of 2WDn off road in anything but dry dirt, of which, bridgestone duelers seem to do pretty good at. I can climb a whopping 60% grade with them.









that one is ifs my project is straight axel


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

33 12.5 r 15 wild country's on the DAk right now. Pretty good, bought them used for 200 bucks. When these wear out, looking at Super Swamper TRXUS STS as I am on road more than off. http://dodgetruckworld.tenmaga...9.jpg


_Modified by akdakota at 7:56 AM 11-1-2006_


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (akdakota)*

I have (and don't use - loud and no good for 'handling') BFGoodrich MTR's - 33x12
















but i'm riding on Michelin XC LT4's right now, just so i don't wear mud tires on the road. the michelin's are good.. quiet, grip well, only suck in big puddles really, but make up for that in the snow.
and this is what a 38x20 looks like, sunk in the mud. friend's old truck:


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

When I had my Jeep out west I ran 36x14.50 Swamper Radials and they worked great on the Moab rocks. Not real great on the street, but that isnt what they were meant for, they worked great at 6-8 psi.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (.:RDriver)*

Im running the MTZ right now and so far I like it.
33/12.50


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

First set of tires on the Jeep were some 29x8.50R15 Swamper TSLs. Awesome on the trail, noisey and quick wearing on the street.
Next were soem 31x10.50 Futura Enforcer M/Ts. Not bad for $95/ea. Not the greatest in the snow due to no siping, but a decent tire.
Current set are 31x10.50 Pro Comp A/Ts. I LOVE these tires!! They do awesome at 12-13 psi on the trail and are smooth and quiet (relatively speaking) on the street.
dbreid, what didn't you like about your set of A/Ts? These have to be one of the best weekend wheeler tires on the market!
My next set will prob be limited by the size I want to run. After I build some axles I'll be stepping up to a 33x10.50, prob the Swamper Radials. Just not many offerings in that size.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Strictly Gravy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Strictly Gravy* »_Figured since I have already seen a few people asking tire questions, and these questions get asked all over the other forums, so, lets get this going. 
What tires do you run? Size? Love them? Hate them? Your review? 
I'll start it off:
On the Blazer:
Had 33x12.5 Wild Contruy's. Good tread pattern, not too loud on the road, decent for moderate off-roading, and great on the highway from Chicago->Atlanta. Very wide for their size. 








I just swapped out for new 33x12.5 TSL Super Swamper radials. havent had a chance to run them yet as the Blazer is currently under the knife. But from everywhere I have read, they get great reviews. A bit aggressive and loud for the street, and they are my only tires, so I am starting to save for another set of wheels/tires just for the street. Also, they are 33x12.5's, but only stand 32" high, and about 10.5" wide. Good for the mud, but I am not sure about other obstacles. I couldnt pass up the deal as I got them for $400 used mounted and balanced on my wheels.








On the Dodge: 
33x12.5 BFG KO's. Not a very aggressive tread pattern, and it shows off the road. Decent for an oversize road tire, but I would never run them as my trail only tires. Not very good traction in the mud especially. 









SO what do you got? 
-Greg

_Modified by Strictly Gravy at 7:55 AM 10-18-2006_

totally off topic, but could youpost a pic of your Dodge.
i love those years of powerwagons..


----------



## badbidet (Sep 13, 2005)

I vote 33x12.5 BFG AT. Then id go 35x12.5 Goodyear MTR, then 35 or 37 TSL Radials. Best tires IMO, for street, then theothers for mud and rocks.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

bridgestone dueler revos
good on the street and not too shabby for mild offroading either


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

First the Stock 265/70/17 Wrangler AT/S. Only thing they were good for was a good smoke show.








NowI'm running 285/70/17 BFG A/T, I'm happy with them, but this truck is anything but a hardcore off-roader right now.
Next up, a 6 inch Fabtech lift and 37/13.5/18 Pro-Comp XTerrains. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## what (Jun 24, 1999)

235-75-15 Bridgestone Dueler AT








of course, I don't really go off roading unless I'm visting my property in the mountains (and when it isn't snowing or raining I take the civic and am more careful on the "roads") - of course, it also isn't really off roading, they are dirt fire roads that, although rutted and with channels running down them, are still, technically, roads.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (what)*

So we went wheeling all weekend and betwen 4 guys the 2 lifted trucks both had M/T's and were both looking at new tires this week. almost smoked dualers were doing better in the snow then either of outr M/T's and same with the pathfinder with new kuhmos. Crawling along you could hear a TRD taco rippin it to clear the tires and my little truck wasnt making much noise but was flingin snow like crazy when i cleared them


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boostedcorrados)*

Does anybody have any experience with the Kumho Venture MT?? It has great reviews on Tire Rack.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (cgvalant)*

i read a long post on yotatech about that tire. i couldnt' find the link though. the guy said its an amazing tire...especially for the price..
i'll search again if i can find it i'll edit my post
edit: found it. on page two he wrote a good review. http://www.yotatech.com/showth...kumho 


_Modified by VeeDub_L_U at 9:13 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_i read a long post on yotatech about that tire. i couldnt' find the link though. the guy said its an amazing tire...especially for the price..
i'll search again if i can find it i'll edit my post
edit: found it. on page two he wrote a good review. http://www.yotatech.com/showth...kumho 

_Modified by VeeDub_L_U at 9:13 AM 11-17-2006_


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (cgvalant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgvalant* »_Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem man...good luck!


----------



## compleckz (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDub_L_U)*

_Modified by compleckz at 1:52 AM 12-31-2006_


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (compleckz)*

Right now I have BFG A/T KO and am in need of a new set of rubber.
I like the BFG's but would like to try something new. Anyone have experiance with either of these?? I do 90% highway driving and my offroad driving is nothing to extreme. 
Firestone Destination A/T 31x10.5x15








General Tire Grabber A/T 2


----------



## winkosmosis (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (Royale5)*

I have the Grabbers and I like them. They aren't too noisy on the highway.


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (winkosmosis)*

royale5... i'd look into the kelly safari awr line. not sure how they compare on price, but i know my 35's were a heck of a lot cheaper than all of the other brands i was looking at. they wear great, and even for a big tire, are still farily quiet


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (bshertzer)*

Im running 245/75/16" MTR's with a Terraflex 2" budget boost lift on my 04 WJ. Love the tires, and have gone anywhere I have tried with no problems. I just picked up a 97 XJ and hope that by next spring I will have decided on which lift and tires to use. Im pretty excited to have a true project rig I don't care about sliding offf rocks and hitting trees with


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (compleckz)*

Is anyone here running the BFG M/Ts? I want to get some 315/75/16 for my H3 but I live in Tahoe so I'm concerned how they'll handle the steep mountain passes in the snow. I'm not worried about the going, its the stopping and turning that concerns me. The H3 is a heavy truck. Any insight?


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (boraIV)*

im running this in a 31X10.50 15


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

BFG mud terrain ... but watch out for deep mud


----------



## A2tornado (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: The Vortex 4x4 'What Tire You Run' thread (Strictly Gravy)*

The Pinzgauer runs 255/85-16" BFG MT's. Thats about 33X9.5. They're a good all around offroad tire. Not great on the street. Chug through the mud though. 








The Syncro Tristar runs 215/75-16" BFG All terrains. I love these tires, they make any truck more surefooted than the oem crap that comes on most trucks. I've put these tires on every truck I've owned and they made a big improvement on everyone. Not that great in mud though that and ice are this tires only weak spots. 








This one isn't a 4x4 but with it's new boots you wouldn't beleive it is only RWD. Dodge/Mercedes Sprinter 10 passenger with 215/85-16" Bridgestone Blizzak W965's. These things stick!


----------



## ZFrizl (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (compleckz)*

@compleckz : Check out http://www.Ranger-forums.com
I run the 33x12.5R15 Maxxis Buckshot Mudder. Its left me stuck only once, but that was because it dug so well it left me on my frame!
The truck:








The stuck:








I only payed $500ish for the tires shipped to my door. I've put ~10k on them so far and they still look great. I dont even notice any wear. They are loud as fux on the road though.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (ZFrizl)*

I'm running 315/75/16 Toyo MTs on my Lexus LX450. They're awesome, and the guy who mounted them couldn't believe how little weight they took to balance. They replaced a set of TrXus MTs that never left me stranded and performed well off road but didn't stay balanced long.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (boraIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV* »_Is anyone here running the BFG M/Ts? I want to get some 315/75/16 for my H3 but I live in Tahoe so I'm concerned how they'll handle the steep mountain passes in the snow. I'm not worried about the going, its the stopping and turning that concerns me. The H3 is a heavy truck. Any insight?

I ran those on my D-Max Silverado. They were decent enough, but once the thing was lifted I needed a different offset so I switched both wheels & tires. Now I run A/T's and actually I find that ON snow / ice / hardpack the A/T's are better, but *through* snow / ice / whatever the M/T's obviously out performed the A/T. That said siping helped a LOT.


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedLSS* »_I have (and don't use - loud and no good for 'handling') BFGoodrich MTR's - 33x12









I too have these in 12.5 tho, but I love em. They look so mean on my truck: 









As for cheap tires, why dont you try buckshots? I never ever got stuck when I had them. I had them for about 2 years and I used them for daily driving, and occasional offroading (every other weekend). They arent too bad in price either IF you get them from the right places.


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (ZFrizl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZFrizl* »_@compleckz : Check out http://www.Ranger-forums.com


dude...your a member there? whats your s/n? mines tiffanya21...


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_Right now I have BFG A/T KO and am in need of a new set of rubber.
I like the BFG's but would like to try something new. Anyone have experiance with either of these?? I do 90% highway driving and my offroad driving is nothing to extreme. 


Look at Toyo Open County A/T. A really good tire, comparable to the BFG AT.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (askibum02)*

Anyone try the Pirelli Scorpion ATR??
I was looking on tirerack and it was rated #1 for AT tires.


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_Anyone try the Pirelli Scorpion ATR??
I was looking on tirerack and it was rated #1 for AT tires. 









I keep going back to that tire myself...I think I'm pick them up for my ZJ.
I don't need super mud tires or anything...just a decent street/snow/daily tire.


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

ATs are for pansies get MTs! 
Just kidding.....If your doing highway daily driving then Id get ATs but if you are worried about snow and stuff Id think about MTs. Im just going to point out that MTs play a small part in making sure that your gas goes more quickly than you think it will!


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

Alright guys, what do you think is a reasonable price for 4 BFG Mudd terrains. They are 265/75/16s ~ roughly a 32x10.50. 
I got quoted 830, but that seems wayyyy high, but i could be wron.


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

that is WAY high. I paid total 820 for 4- BFG MTs 33x12.5x16, plus mounting and balancing. Id shop around if I were you.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_that is WAY high. I paid total 820 for 4- BFG MTs 33x12.5x16, plus mounting and balancing. Id shop around if I were you. 

Where did you get them at? I have been shoping around and most of the quotes have been in the 900s.
Edit: how the hell did you only pay 820 for 33x12.50x16?? The closest tire to that size is the 305x70x16, which im guessing is what you have, and that is 227 a tire on tirerack.com, and thats excluding shiping.


_Modified by cgvalant at 4:06 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (cgvalant)*

I got them from this shop near my house called JeepersDen. They were real cheap compared to everyone else. I just called around. Ill look tonight for my reciept and try to tell you exactly how much I paid per tire, but I know that my mount and balance was like 12 per tire. Ill get back to you. If its going to be a significant decrease in total amount, maybe I can help you out with getting them to NC....


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*

On my last 4X4, a 99 Jeep Cherokee, I re-shod it when I got it home with some Yokohama Geolander something's. They had decent traction in the dirt and I unknowingly drove the length of the "River of No Return"(as my friend later told me it was called) after getting lost after a night of meteorite watching in the Ocotillo Badlands







On my upcoming Subaru I'm going to immediately re-shod it with the newly introduced Yokohama A/T-S.




_Modified by Spa_driver at 10:22 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_I got them from this shop near my house called JeepersDen. They were real cheap compared to everyone else. I just called around. Ill look tonight for my reciept and try to tell you exactly how much I paid per tire, but I know that my mount and balance was like 12 per tire. Ill get back to you. If its going to be a significant decrease in total amount, maybe I can help you out with getting them to NC....

Thanks for the offer, but I ended up talking the tire shop where I used to work to let me install them myself. I am getting them for like 750 or so now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

